
Porsche Disrupts Itself with Taycan - clouddrover
https://www.autonews.com/sales/porsche-disrupts-itself-taycan
======
VMG
OT: The cookie preferences dialog is a thing to behold:

[https://i.imgur.com/Tv7PXL1.png](https://i.imgur.com/Tv7PXL1.png)

[https://i.imgur.com/Mb2YYLK.png](https://i.imgur.com/Mb2YYLK.png)

~~~
Traubenfuchs
If you want to get even more enjoyment out of this, open your network tab.
Hundreds of requests are made.

Also, I was treated to this message after it was finally done:

"This page transmits information using https protocol. Some vendors cannot
receive opt-out requests via https protocols so the processing of your opt-out
request is incomplete. To complete the opt-out process, please click here to
resubmit your preferences."

~~~
retSava
> cannot receive opt-out requests via https protocols

well, that's instilling confidence any data they have is secure and safe

------
ahartmetz
I can't find the quote, but reportedly either Hewlett or Packard said: "We
have to put ourselves out of business every six months, or somebody else
will". People on HN have probably heard something like that before, and
readers of autonews probably haven't, so it might be understood differently.

------
bastard_op
Every SV CxO that hates seeing 220 other Teslas like theirs upon entrance to
their parking garage needs this to be redeemed.

Only there will be 220 new Taycan owners to redeem themselves as soon as
orders go through and everyone unilaterally upgrades to the most expensive
save the planet car like their iphone the same day.

Back to same old dirty stares in the facilities gym.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I don't know about you people, but I don't want to live in a world where
someone else makes the world a better place better than we do.

------
rando56473
From a design perspective, I couldn’t be more excited about the Taycan. Teslas
leave me cold, especially in the cabin. The Model S is particularly homely and
uninspired in that department.

With the Taycan, I feel that Porsche has achieved something magnificent.
They’ve proved that cars can be filled with screens and be art also. I don’t
think I’ve seen any other cabin integrate digital displays in such a
purposeful, elegant way.

~~~
ehnto
I am staunchly against the screens, but I will concede it still looks
excellent. It is a very nice interior. The majority of the exterior is just a
modern porsche which is exactly what I think electric cars should be as they
enter the market.

The headlights though, look like some kind of light based disease has begun
eating away the front of the car. My partner has trypophobia and I would be
hesitant to show her that photograph!

~~~
rando56473
Wow, I’d never heard of that phobia. I’d keep her away from the hideous new
BMW 3 series too. The speaker grille on the dash is so vibrating and
irregular, it’s hard to keep your eyes on the road!

------
paganel
A $150,000 electric car isn’t going to disrupt anything outside of Porsche’s
internal way of doing things, which while interesting isn’t anything to be
excited about. On the other hand, were the Volkswagen group to announce a
25,000 euro electric Golf or a 17,000 euro electric Polo with a 400-500 km
range then the excitement would be through the roof and that would really be a
world-changing event.

~~~
8draco8
They kind of did. They just announced VW ID3, all electric car, with roughly
400km range for 30k EUR

~~~
paganel
Very interesting, I wonder why this announcement didn’t make the front page of
HN instead of a car that can only be purchased by those that win the start-up
lottery or by the FANG employees.

Still a little bit pricey, 30,000 euros is already Tiguan (i.e. CUV) territory
while ID3 is just a hatchback, I’m curious how the market will respond.

~~~
reitzensteinm
It didn't make the front page. It's now been flagged and has disappeared.

HN is full of Tesla fans, not EV fans, and the voting patterns generally bare
this out.

As an EV fan myself, it's a little annoying.

------
topbanana
Porsche's Kindle?

------
ww520
RIP the engine notes.

~~~
detritus
Two things:

• Noise is wasted energy, so the quieter a modern vehicle, the better as far
as I'm concerned (I have Iain M Bank's descriptions of the efficiencies of
some of the ships in his books to thank for this line of reasoning)

• Good! If the transition to electric makes the future streets of London
quieter because micro-genitalled cretins parading up and down the streets in
their over-powered cars (that are only allowed to do <30mph on the streets
anyway), then I'm all for it.

~~~
rypskar
>> Noise is wasted energy

Do you have a source for that? If it was true race cars would be a lot quieter

~~~
anentropic
> Do you have a source for that?

You can work it out from first principles. The loud noise is a form of energy
- therefore all of the sound reaching your ears is energy which was produced
by the engine but did not contribute towards propelling the car.

> If it was true race cars would be a lot quieter

only if there was some way to recover the energy from sound or prevent it from
being emitted in the first place

since race cars are loud we have to assume that losses from noise are an
unavoidable side-effect of the workings of internal combustion engines

We can see here an article from 2017 celebrating a Formula 1 racing engine
reaching >50% efficiency for the first time:
[https://www.britishgas.co.uk/business/blog/mercedes-
formula-...](https://www.britishgas.co.uk/business/blog/mercedes-
formula-1-engine-reaches-landmark-efficiency-target/) "The F1 cars are now
closing in on levels of thermal efficiency reached by diesel engines used in
large container ships..."

so half the energy from combustion is lost as heat, noise etc

~~~
rypskar
Most of that would be heat, didn't find any sources but noise is probably
rounding errors. Think how many watts you need in a stereo to get the same
noise level as a car, compared to how many kilowatts the engine has

------
ancorevard
That includes disruption of their mental capacity ("Taycan Turbo"):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbocharger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbocharger)

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1169695493594574848](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1169695493594574848)

~~~
magicalhippo
My 286 had a Turbo button that made it go extra fast, pretty sure it didn't
have any turbocharger inside either.

~~~
a_t48
I thought the turbo button slowed things down?

~~~
masklinn
Depended on the implementation. Some turbo buttons were wired to run at low
clock when pressed, others to run at "real" clock when pressed.

That's why they often had some sort of LED or display (2x7 segments).

